# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Muertes súbitas en los ríos

## JMTrigos

Artículo de la revista Atlantica XXII.
http://www.atlanticaxxii.com/2196/mu...as-en-los-rios




> A muchos de los que se ahogan todos los años en los ríos españoles no los mata la naturaleza, sino el hombre. Buena parte de esos accidentes (?) mortales se deben a crecidas súbitas del caudal de las aguas por las sueltas en las centrales hidráulicas sin previo aviso. Las compañías eléctricas aseguran que tienen autorización para hacerlo. Hasta ahora los pocos que han iniciado la vía judicial para pedir responsabilidades a las grandes compañías y a las Administraciones han visto sus causas archivadas.
> 
> Patricia del Gallo / Periodista.
> 
> Fue una cabronada. El río estaba grande y de repente desde la presa lo bajaron unos 20 centímetros, así que todos entramos a pescar. A los pocos minutos, la piedra que tenía delante desapareció bajo el agua. No me dio tiempo ni a recoger la caña. Salí corriendo y fui a buscar a Indalecio, que estaba a medio kilómetro. Lo encontré agarrado a un árbol, pero el agua estaba tan fría y yo no tenía nada con qué rescatarlo Al final se soltó y aunque me tiré a por él, ya no lo vi más. Lo cuenta Enrique Berrocal, presidente de la Asociación de Pescadores Las Mestas del Narcea. Es una tragedia que él vivió de cerca y aunque han pasado muchos años, diecisiete desde entonces, nunca la ha olvidado y, lo que es peor, tiene miedo de que vuelva a suceder.
> 
> La familia de aquel joven, Indalecio, que tenía entonces veintiocho años, intentó pedir responsabilidades por lo ocurrido. Varios testigos aseguraron ante el juez que el río empezó a crecer sin previa advertencia, porque desde la presa que gestiona EDP, entonces Hidrocantábrico, la de Soto de la Barca, se había soltado agua. No se pudo demostrar que esa fuera la causa de la muerte del pescador y el caso fue archivado. Pero no fue el único. Años después, en mayo de 2007, dos hermanos de Bilbao pescaban también en el río Narcea, concretamente en el coto de La Llonga. De repente el agua empezó a subir  y dejé de verlo, recordaba el hermano del fallecido. El pescador, Roberto San Juan, de veintiocho años, apareció horas más tarde, río abajo, ahogado. Desde el primer momento los ribereños achacaron la fuerte corriente del río, que bajaba con ramas, árboles y hasta un venado, a la apertura de las compuertas de la presa de Soto de la Barca y a ésta la muerte del pescador. Su familia  recopiló estos y otros testimonios y acudió a los tribunales buscando responsables.
> 
> Pero el caso se archivó, al menos por la vía penal. No se dieron por vencidos y ahora han logrado reabrir la causa por la vía administrativa en el Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Asturias. Su denuncia se dirige contra EDP, que es quien gestiona la presa, contra la Confederación Hidrográfica del Cantábrico, que es quien autoriza la actividad en los ríos, y contra el Principado, responsable último de los recursos naturales. Pero tienen pocas esperanzas. Lo dice el abogado bilbaíno que lleva el caso, Alfonso Ruigómez: Lo difícil no es demostrar la crecida del río, porque los propios informes de la compañía eléctrica corroboran que aquel día, desde primera hora de la mañana hasta las doce, cuando se produce el incidente, la aportación de agua al río se multiplica por 20 o más asegura el letrado. El problema está en demostrar que la muerte de Roberto se debió a eso y no a que se cayó, o que sufrió un desvanecimiento y se ahogara. Este es uno de los pocos casos en España que han llegado hasta instancias superiores y es la lucha de David contra Goliat, dice Ruigómez: La de un pobre pescador contra grandes compañías energéticas movidas por intereses económicos. Nosotros pedimos que al menos esa familia que perdió a un ser querido sea compensada. Pedimos 300.000 euros. Y sobre todo que la muerte de Roberto no haya sido en vano y que se acabe con los desembalses indiscriminados en los ríos.
> ...



- See more at: http://www.atlanticaxxii.com/2196/mu....uz3Eaebo.dpuf

----------

Asturianín (04-mar-2014),FEDE (09-feb-2014),jlois (07-feb-2014),NoRegistrado (07-feb-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Que se lo digan a los de Puente del Arzobispo...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

¿Que ocurrió en Puentes del Arzobispo?

----------


## NoRegistrado

El Puente del Arzobispo tiene a muy poca distancia el embalse de Azután, se turbina a cascoporro de manera súbita y por periodos de tiempo que suponen unas horas al día, y el agua puede subir entre 1 y 2 metros de forma repentina. Ha habido algún muerto y heridos. A mi hermano se le llevó la corriente hace unos años y logró salir. Anteriormente había carteles y una sirena que avisaba, hoy ya está todo abandonado, por lo menos hace dos años que comimos allí.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Gracias por la información. Muy fuerte lo de tu hermano

----------


## perdiguera

Yo, que viajo bastante en la zona de la CHE, siempre he visto carteles anunciadores de la elevaciones bruscas de nivel en los ríos. Lo que ocurre, al menos en estos ríos, es que hay gente que no hace ni puñetero caso.

----------

